# (NC) MPR MH Yellow Labrador Retriever



## Feather Point Retrievers (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xGMPR HRCH Bennett's Wyatt Earp MH
Wyatt is an awesome dog to hunt over whether duck & goose hunting, in the upland field and also in the hunt test world. He was guiding upland hunts at 10 months old. Wyatt is hard charging and a great marking dog. He is a great companion, with an on/off switch, he is very good in the house, as well as with kids and other dogs. He is 70lbs of solid muscle. HRCH & Master Titled at 3. He's has a promising future ahead of him. 

Pedigree includes:
SRSC 2005 Shadow's Sunday Sam MH QAA
FC AFC Hawkeye's Candlewood's Shadow
FC AFC Webshires Honest Abe (2003 Retriever Hall of Fame)
3xNFC FC AFC Candlewood's Tanks A Lot (1997 Retriever Hall of Fame)
FC AFC Trumarcs Candlewood Lota Zip
FC AFC Carolina's Full Force Gale



DOB:5/31/2013
EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear 
Hips: Excellent
Elbows: Normal
Cerf: Normal




Contact: Zane Bennett
Feather Point Retrievers
702-241-7064


----------

